# 2014 Delete Questions



## kcdcox (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking to tune/delete a 2014. Having trouble locating parts/tunes to get the job done, would love some help. Dallas, Tx area. 

Thanks!


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

The government had a crackdown on the sale of these parts. From what i read back a few monts ago no one is selling the parts or the software. This is one of the reasons i traded in my 14 with 90k on it. was going to keep it and delete it and the bottom fell out on the sale of these parts.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - practically impossible to find them now.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Yep - practically impossible to find them now.


EFILive is based out of New Zealand... that's what Oz Tune used. I presume you could use the same software/hardware to bypass the systems you wanted to?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Down Pipe


Improve the performance and look of your car, truck or SUV with Open Wide's top quality aftermarket auto parts and car accessories.




openwideperformance.com


----------

